
The Post-Meritocracy Manifesto - ddxxgg
https://postmeritocracy.org
======
nabla9
We must build three Ark spaceships. Lets name them A, B and C.

A ship will contain all the leaders, scientists and other high achievers. The
C ship contain all the people who make things things and those who are mainly
technical contributors and telephone sanitisers (the last one is important).
The B ship will contain non-technical contributors.

The B ship will launch first.

~~~
modbait
That'd be the ultimate in safe space...

